

Google Maps directions from Japan to China - Look at #42 - marcamillion
http://maps.google.com/maps?q=Japan+to+China&saddr=Japan&daddr=China&hl=en&ll=31.653381,129.682617&spn=32.009615,57.084961&sll=37.0625,-95.677068&sspn=59.119059,114.169922&geocode=FRhxKAIdfJI9CCkvGX_XD05nNDFEUmZ81HVC9Q%3BFZw0IwIdReU1BinBQsblZI5QMTFvNp80fKodlQ&t=h&z=5

======
iSloth
Something makes me think there is probably an easier, albeit more boring way
to perform step #42

~~~
marcamillion
LOL....I agree. Makes you wonder...if this is an easter egg, or someone really
put this in with a straight face.

~~~
pplante
Directions from the US to UK used to say "swim across the atlantic ocean"

------
joshmlewis
My little brother found this awhile back. I never thought it'd be interesting
enough to put on here.

------
stevewillows
It may be a way to prove that google owns this directions if they ever end up
in court.

